# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  بشرى سارة : تردد القنوات الإسلامية على القمرين النايل سات والعرب سات (بدر)

## محمد نجيب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تردد القنوات الأسلامية 
أولا:قمر النايــل سات-  

- 1 قناة المجد الفضائية Majd على التردد 11900عمودي 27500

- 2قناة المجد للقرآن الكريم Al-Majd 3 على التردد 12053عمودي 27500

3 - قناة المجد للحديث الشريف ALMAJD 9 على التردد 10757عمودي 27500

- 5 - قناة الفجر Alfajr على التردد 11747 عمودي 27500

- 6 - قناة العفاسي Alafasy على التردد 12015 عمودي 27500

- 7 - قناة الرحمة AlRahma على التردد 10853 أفقي 27500

- 8 - 

- 9 - قناة الناس AlNAS TV على التردد 11919 أفقي 27500
- 10 
27500- 12 - 

- 11 -  

- 12 - قناةالخليجية KHALIJYA على التردد 10796 عمودي 27500

- 13 - قناة الحكمة AlHekma على التردد 10853 أفقي 27500

- 14 - قناة الأمة AlOmma على التردد 10911عمودي 27500

- 15 - قناة الهدى Huda TV على التردد 11747 عمودي 27500 

- 16 - 

- 17 - قناة البركة BARAKA على التردد 10853 أفقي 27500 

- 18 -  




- 24 - 

- 
ثانيا:قمر العربسات / بدر / 
- 1 -  

- 2 - قناة المجد الفضائية Al-Majid TV علىالتردد 12207 عمودي 27500 

- 3 - قناة المجد للقرآن الكريم AlMajd Quran علىالتردد 12297 عمودي 27500 

- 4 -  

- 5 -  

- 9 - قناة ابن عثيمين Ibn Othaimeen على التردد 11623 عمودي 27500 

- 10 -  

- 11 -  

- 18 - قناة KTV . H . Quran على التردد 12523 أفقي 27500 

- - 20 - 

- 21 - 


افضل القنوات على الترتيب 

1- قنوات المجد الثلاثة 2- قناة الحكمة 3- قناة الرحمة 4- قناة الناس 5- قناة الخليجية 6- قناة العفاسى7- قناة الامة  
منقول بحروفه وكنت شرعت في تنسيق الموضوع ولكني وجدت أن ذلك سيأخذ 20 دقيقة فنقلته كما هو ،،، 
تنبيه هام جدا : كما هو واضح حذفت بعض القنوات التي لا أعرفها لكي لا أتحملها  والتي أعرفها وإن كانت في نفسها جيدة . 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## محمد نجيب

إن شاء الله سأضع أسماء القنوات التي حذفت أنا ترددها حيث لا علم لي بكثير منها لذلك حذفتها ولعل أحد يعرفها فيذكيها فأضعها ولكنني لن أضع قناة إقرأ والرسالة .

----------


## محمد المبارك

قناة طيبة على التردد  11075 على عربسات

----------


## أبوعمرو المصري

> ولكنني لن أضع قناة إقرأ والرسالة .


أحسنت أخي بحذف هاتين القناتين .

----------


## محمد نجيب

> قناة طيبة على التردد  11075 على عربسات


جزاكم الله خيرا  شيخنا محمد المبارك على الإضافة ، ولا أعرف هذه القناة  ،،،




> أحسنت أخي بحذف هاتين القناتين .


حياكم الله وبياكم شيخنا أبا عمرو المصري ،،،

----------


## مسلم متفائل

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## محمد نجيب

القنوات التي لم أضع ترددها فمن ذكى قناة وضعتها :
أولا قمر النايل سات :
قناة النجاح 
قناة النجاح الثانية
قناة محمد السادس للقرآن الكريم
قناة الراية
قناة فتوى
ثانيا:قمر العربسات / بدر /
قناة محمد الفضائية
قناة الحبيب 
قناة مــكــة
قناةفــتـــوى 
قناة البشرى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،

----------


## محمد نجيب

> شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...


وإياكم شكر الله لكم وجزاكم الله خيرا ،،،

----------


## بن عبد الغنى

هل هناك قناة تسمى قناة محمد

على اى قمر 

وماترددها

----------


## محمد نجيب

> هل هناك قناة تسمى قناة محمد
> على اى قمر 
> وماترددها


نعم شيخنا وهي هذه :
قناة محمد الفضائية Info .Mohammed على التردد 11843 أفقي 27500 
على قمر العربسات / بدر /

----------


## ابي حفص المسندي

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## محمد نجيب

> بارك الله فيكم


وإياكم شيخنا ،،،

----------

